
Clinton campaign using encryption software to talk about Trump - on3twothr33
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/08/how-the-clinton-campaign-is-foiling-the-kremlin
======
rz2k
I've never heard of wickr. Is it popular, and is it considered to work? While
something such as Signal relies on trusting the people at the two ends of the
channel, (to a security non-expert) it seems that if an app were given enough
permissions to enforce deletion it's likely that it could also manage to snoop
on messages.

